# Is there a seat tube repair tool?



## rideahiggins (Sep 13, 2013)

When your working on a old frame and you remove the seat post by wiggling it back and forth to get it out and leaves that zig zag line on your seat post. Or you have one that has a good crush on it. How do you fix that? Is there a expander tool or something to restore the I.D.?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2013)

You could take a slightly smaller diameter steel dowel , round the end with a grinder and maybe use that to take a dent out....


----------



## pedal4416 (Sep 13, 2013)

You can get a honing tool for your drill. There are 2 types and for this application I recommend the stone one and not the metal bladed. Get the one in the picture below, they come in several diameters.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 13, 2013)

The zig-zag lines should just polish out.  use Lots of lube when you are twisting them out.  For a egged out seat tube, you can cold form it back into shape with an old seatpost or a plumbers swaging tool:
https://www.acwholesalers.com/Malco...nch/12714.ac?gclid=CL_A5qbMyLkCFSRyQgodeTgARg
There are some expanding pipe swagers, but I've never used them on a bike.


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 13, 2013)

*The answer*

I figured it out! I'm working on some Schwinn frames it may be different for others. I took an old handle bar stem, put it in there and tightened it up. Gave a couple hammer taps to the offending spot, then tightened a little more and tapped again. The wedge action of tightening the stem opened the diameter up. The hammer taps worked out the deformed metal.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 13, 2013)

A great idea!


----------



## detroitbike (Sep 13, 2013)

To clean up the seat tube
  there are seat tube reamers that are sold by Quality Bicycle Supply.
   they come in Adjustable sizes from 21MM up to 1 1/4 " (31.7MM) ,
  About 100.00 each.
    we have these at the shop to clean out burs in new frame assembly's.


----------

